# A plea for help - calling all cat lovers



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

We're having a bit of a crisis with cats at the moment and need help/advice. We arrived in Cyprus bringing two rescued cats with us from the UK (as if Cyprus needed any more!) and continued the habit of not being able to resist a cat in distress adding another two to the feline family. We recently had twins (a girl and boy and both human to avoid any confusion) since their birth, one of the rescued British cats (a pedigree odd-eyed white female that had developed an obsession with my wife) has been miserable and insanely jealous. To add to the distress my father-in-law has been taken ill and can no longer look after his pedigree chocolate point Siamese cat. We can't turn the cats out into the garden as we live in an area where neighbours poison cats and we live in a flat. We can cope with the three cats that have shown no interest in the babies and get on with their lazy routine on the balcony, but need to find homes for Sybil (the odd eyed white) and Serai (the Siamese) who has lived all her life in a flat and does not understand cat politics! Both cats are neutered. 

We have thought of recue kennels, but understand that some animals are put down, especially if they're not young (both cats are around 10 years old). 

Please if there are any cat lovers out there that would be prepared to give either (or both) these cats a retirement home, we would be grateful. Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Kimonas, we have a cat who behaved just like that when we brought a new kitten into the family home she just looked depressed all the time, I know some people would think what does a depressed cat look like but it is true. We had to rehome the kitten and then she was okay. I know this is not an option for you! sounds as if you have your hands full, we are planning to move out early May, so keep in touch and if you dont find a home I'm sure I could convince my husband there would be room for them with us. 

Good luck

Lynn


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I do hope you find somewhere. Sadly we can't help as we are looking for homes for two 7 week old stray kittens ourselves!


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

oh dear I can see me having a house full !!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Lynno said:


> oh dear I can see me having a house full !!


I know, it is so easy! When we moved into our house we took pity on a stray cat that our daughter had been feeding since he was a kitten. He's a lovely friendly animal and must have been abandoned. 

About a month after we moved in he brought a 'girlfriend' home to lunch. She was starving, just skin and bones and on her last legs so we started feeding her too. She is clearly feral and very very nervous. She got pregnant before we could tame her enough to catch her and get her neutered. Her lovely kittens are now almost old enough to go to new homes. I'd love to keep one but you have to draw the line somewhere. As soon as the kittens have gone we will get the mother neutered.

Just in case people don't know, there are several charities in Cyprus that will take stray females and neuter them free of charge. They must be strays and must be returned to the area that they come from after the 'op'. I know Paphiakos in Larnaca only neuters females. I think Argos also does the same. I don't know if there are any other charities that will do it?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There is no change with the jealous cats - we've banished the odd eyed white to the balcony where she's comfortable, but clearly would be happier in a loving home where she can curl up on laps. The Siamese is back lodging with father-in-law, but we have to go everyday to feed and water (cat not father-in-law) as he's not very well. With growing and demanding twinfants, we'd be very grateful If there are any volunteers willing to adopt them.

PS Did you make it to Cyprus Lynn (?!)

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Sadly the feral female cat that we have been feeding has been lost. A local charity arranged for her to go to a vet in Ormidhia to be neutered last vet. The vet's assistant stupidly left the surgery door open when she tried to move the cat to another cage and the cat ran away. 

I am very upset and angry because I didn't find out for six hours by which time the cat was well gone. Had they called I would have gone straight over and had a chance of finding her. Now she is lost 25 miles from home, (20 as the crow flies) in an area she has probably never been to.... and she is pregnant again. I have heard that cats sometimes make their way home over large distances and hope that Mini Miss does, but it is a long way and she would have to cross a motorway.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Sadly the feral female cat that we have been feeding has been lost. A local charity arranged for her to go to a vet in Ormidhia to be neutered last vet. The vet's assistant stupidly left the surgery door open when she tried to move the cat to another cage and the cat ran away.
> 
> I am very upset and angry because I didn't find out for six hours by which time the cat was well gone. Had they called I would have gone straight over and had a chance of finding her. Now she is lost 25 miles from home, (20 as the crow flies) in an area she has probably never been to.... and she is pregnant again. I have heard that cats sometimes make their way home over large distances and hope that Mini Miss does, but it is a long way and she would have to cross a motorway.



Babs a friend of ours took a semi feral cat to paphiakos in paphos 3 times for them to rehome her but she escaped and came back every time. It is a few miles to the village where we live and the cat had several busy roads to cross. My friend has now decided to feed the cat and has made a nice cosy shelter for her to sleep in.
so your cat may come back home.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Babs a friend of ours took a semi feral cat to paphiakos in paphos 3 times for them to rehome her but she escaped and came back every time. It is a few miles to the village where we live and the cat had several busy roads to cross. My friend has now decided to feed the cat and has made a nice cosy shelter for her to sleep in.
> so your cat may come back home.


That's good to hear! I've heard of several cases where cats have come home. I hope she does 'cos we're all missing her.


----------

